# Java Aufgabe mit function Hilfeee totaler Anfänger



## janamarie97 (15. Nov 2018)

Hallo 
Ich bin was Java script angeht ein totaler Anfänger und habe es gerade in meinem Studium. Wir sollen ein Java script erstellen
das der User per prompt seinen Namen, sein Alter und seinen Punktestand eingeben kann.
Anschließend soll per alert der resultierende Level ausgegeben werden. Ich habe das versucht so zu lösen:

```
<script>
   'use strict';
   var name;
   var alter;
   var punkte;
   var eins = 10;
 
 
   name = prompt ('Bitte geben Sie ihren Namen ein!','');
   alter = prompt('Bitte geben Sie Ihr Alter ein!', '');
   punkte = prompt('Bitte geben Sie Ihren Punktestand ein!', '');
 

   if (punkte < eins) {
       alert('Du bist in Level 1 !');
   }
   else if (punkte > eins) {
       alert('Du bist in Level 2 !');
   }
   else if (punkte > 30) {
       alert('Du bist in Level 3 !');
   }
 
</script>
```
Das hat auch funktioniert nur das letzte wird mir nie angezeigt, also Level 3. Jetzt habe ich herrausgefunden das ich es irgendwie so lösen muss:

```
function Spieler (name, alter, punkte) {

  this.name = name;

  this.alter = alter;

  this.punkte = punkte;

   this.level = function() {

     if (punkte<10) {return 1;}

       else if (punkte<20) {return 2;}

       else {return 3;}

      };

}
```
Aber das funktioniert garnicht. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen wie ich diese Aufgabe löse? Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## mrBrown (15. Nov 2018)

Das ist Javascript, nicht Java


----------



## mihe7 (15. Nov 2018)

Jo, die erste Frage wäre tatsächlich, ob ihr das in Javascript (JS) oder Java lösen sollt.


----------



## janamarie97 (15. Nov 2018)

Es soll Javascript sein


----------



## mihe7 (15. Nov 2018)

Schau dir nochmal genau Deine ifs an.


----------

